# Leiser(!) BluRay-Player gesucht



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2014)

Huhu,

 

für meinen Fernseher im Schlafbereich benötige ich einen leisen BD-Player, möglichst unter 100&#8364; ^^.

Quark wie 3D und SmartTV oder App-Integration brauche ich nicht. Aber leise soll er sein während des Abspielens der Filme (beim Laden natürlich egal), also kein brummen, knacken, nachlade-fiepen.

 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag parat?


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

ich habe noch einen phillips blurayplayer von herbst 2010 und der ist bei der wiedergabe leise

keine laufwerkgeräusche bei film wiedergabe - nur wenn ich den ton ausschalte höre ich was.

 

nur wenn man länger pausiert hat und beim laden der dvd kommt es halt zu geräuschen 

oder wenn er ne spur wechselt

 

was ist den für dich der maximale lautstärke pegel ?

 

cd wiedergabe sollen ja zum bsp die blurayplayer alle zu schnell drehen und teilweise probleme mit dem tempo bei den alten dvds von ab ab 2000 und drunter haben

und halt die dvds von sony damals mit ihren eingebrannten hardware kopierschutz durch defekte sektoren.

 

aber sonst noch keine laute bluray gehört bis jetzt bei mir


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja, was ist laut - das ist immer subjektiv.

Aber der hier bspw. (Wohnzimmer) http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005JRI448/ hat ein deutliches brummen und macht zwischendurch beim Abspielen (bei leisem Ton) irgendwelche Geräusche die wie Nachladen/Einlesen klingen. Das nervt mich, wenn ich nen Film bspw. zum einschlafen laufen haben will. ^^


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

ich habe mal bei http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Blu-ray-Player--index/extended/id/746/

 

Nach lautheit sortiert und dann nach maximal 100 &#8364; geschaut

 

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Philips-BDP3490-Blu-ray-Player-Test_72942156.html

ca. 70 &#8364;

Das war Platz 2 der Lautstärke und auf Platz 7 von der aktuellen Topliste.

 

Lautheit Betrieb

				0,1 sone

				Lautheit BD

				0,3 sone

				Lautheit DVD

				0,3 sone
		 

Allerdings scheint es laut Amazon davon seit nem halben jahr paar Montagsmodelle zu geben

Und manche DVDs werden falsch hochskaliert so das das Menü der DVD spinnt.

Während andere keine Probleme damit haben

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00CDH2RKY/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

 

Also leg ich nicht meine Hand dafür ins feuer - habe jetzt nur gezielt nach Lautstärke geschaut 

 

Haste vieleicht mal probiert deinen Blurayplayer im Wohnzimer auf nem Mauspad zu legen ? oder so ne antielektrostatisches Plastik auf dem die Mainboards meist liegen ?

Vieleicht kannst damit schon die Lautstärke durch Dämpfung der der Vibration senken.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2014)

_Die aktuelllen LG-BluRay-Player haben meines Wissen nach keine Lüfter und sind generell eher "die Leiseren"._

 

_Bis 100&#8364; kommt dann wohl der LG BP620 in Frage. (:_


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2014)

Ohne SmartTV und 3D-Gelump wäre der sicher billiger... *g*

Was das Mauspad angeht.. ich mag nicht basteln.

 

Ich habe jetzt mal den hier ins Auge gefasst:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HQXIG8W/

 

Aber trotzdem schon mal danke für die Tipps.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Oktober 2014)

ich missbrauche deinen thread einmal 

 

ich suche nämlich auch grade händeringend nach einem bluray-player. 3D brauche ich nicht, ist ebenfalls fürs schlafzimmer.

allerdings bräuchte ich

 

- vollen amazon instant video support

- einen sound-ausgang für normal stereo-klinkenstecker / cinch.

 

und hier liegt der hund begraben. ich finde immer nur welche mit optical out  alternativ würde auch ein stereo / 2.1 boxenset mit optical in für schmales geld gehen.

 

jemand ne tipp ? den geldbeutel sollte es auch schonen..


----------



## squats (27. Oktober 2014)

Ohne SmartTV und 3D-Gelump wäre der sicher billiger... *g*

Was das Mauspad angeht.. ich mag nicht basteln.

 

Ich habe jetzt mal den hier ins Auge gefasst:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HQXIG8W/

 

Aber trotzdem schon mal danke für die Tipps. 

 

 

vorsichtig auspacken und testen, bei Amazon zurückschicken würd ich keine Träne vergiessen


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

ich missbrauche deinen thread einmal 

 

ich suche nämlich auch grade händeringend nach einem bluray-player. 3D brauche ich nicht, ist ebenfalls fürs schlafzimmer.

allerdings bräuchte ich

 

- vollen amazon instant video support

- einen sound-ausgang für normal stereo-klinkenstecker / cinch.

 

und hier liegt der hund begraben. ich finde immer nur welche mit optical out  alternativ würde auch ein stereo / 2.1 boxenset mit optical in für schmales geld gehen.

 

jemand ne tipp ? den geldbeutel sollte es auch schonen..

 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/ontv/devices/#Blu-ray Player

 

schau mal ob einer von denen cinch kann 

 

ansonsten würde mir nur sowas einfallen 

 

http://www.amazon.de/Video-Konverter-Converter-Switch-Scart-schwarz/


----------



## myadictivo (27. Oktober 2014)

danke für die liste. da war tatsächlich auch einer mit cinch ausgang dabei..allerdings für >300&#8364;

ich glaube alles in allem komme ich fast einfacher/billiger weg, wenn ich mir einen no-name TV besorge statts hier meinen pc-monitor auszumustern wegen umstieg auf >1080p


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

danke für die liste. da war tatsächlich auch einer mit cinch ausgang dabei..allerdings für >300&#8364;

Die Anschlüsse findest du wenn überhaupt nur sehr selten in den unteren Preisklassen. In den oberen ab 500Euro dafür fast immer dabei. Bei Playern um 80 Euro geht das in der Regel nicht, oder der Rest ist dann auch totaler Schrott. Bei Billigfernsehern verzichtet man ja auch auf viele Anschlüsse.

@ Topic

Gleiches gilt auch für die Lautstärke der Player. Die Billiggeräte aus leichtem Plastik, da ist es schon fast Glückssache einen leisen zu finden. Billige haben meist unter ein Kilo Gewicht, teure dagegen wiegen schon mal 5kg.


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

dachte cinch wär noch normal

 

als ich meinen vor 4 jahren kaufte wars das noch


----------



## myadictivo (28. Oktober 2014)

mhh, so ich habe mir doch nen neuen monitor gekauft 

jetzt stehe ich wirklich vor dem problem : wie bringe ich meinem alten monitor das sprechen bei 

 

sagen wir mal ich lasse instant video zugang außen vor und würde mich rein auf bluray beschränken, was habe ich da für möglichkeiten ?


----------



## myadictivo (30. Oktober 2014)

okay. heute kam mein neuer monitor und beim abbauen des alten hab ich dann gesehn, dass er selbst nen klinkenausgang hat ^^ komischerweise stand da nix in den technischen daten und is mir vorher auch nie aufgefallen bei div. malen auf/abbauen für LANs.

sprich alles gesuche und gefrage umsonst, stink normaler bluray-player mit instant video support ist bestellt und ich bin happy, glücklich und zufrieden..

 

und der neue monitor ist bombe..hätte nie geglaubt so einen unterschied zu sehen/merken..


----------

